# Glock 23



## Zazz (Aug 8, 2013)

My wife bought me a Glock 23 gen 2 awhile back but it only came with 1 magazine. Where is a good place to get a couple more and what is a reasonable price for them?


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

CDNN is a good place and usually has some decent prices. Then there's brownells, midway, or any of the other countless online retailers. I would check CDNN first. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Midway just got some Glock mags the other day, limit of two.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Natchez is another


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

try fins feather and fur..in ashland


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Glockstore.com or cheaperthandirt.com. don't buy anything but Glock brand mags. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zazz (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies. @ F1504X4 what is CDNN?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Cdnn is another website. Cdnninvestments.com

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zazz (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with JMLaceUp - only buy Glock mags. I also recommend sticking with standard capacity magazines. In general, my experience is the standard capacity mags made by the OEM tend to be more reliable than the higher capacity mags built by other companies. I don't have a lot of confidence in drum mags, extra long mags, etc.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a 32 rd mag by pro mag. I haven't had any issues with it yet but I haven't owned it very long... time will tell.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JMLaceUp said:


> I have a 32 rd mag by pro mag. I haven't had any issues with it yet but I haven't owned it very long... time will tell.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


But you're only loading 29 rounds into it to shoot... Right?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

ezbite said:


> But you're only loading 29 rounds into it to shoot... Right?


I try not to use it period. Blowing a box of ammo in one mag is painful

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zazz (Aug 8, 2013)

Hahaha. You'll have to keep me posted on how it holds up. I'd like to get a ex. mag just to mess around with every now and again.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Aim Surplus has used factory mags for $14.95 as of a few seconds ago.


----------



## Zazz (Aug 8, 2013)

Cool, thanks. I'll have to keep an eye on that.


----------

